# Shortness of breath GERD



## Edd Welch (Jul 20, 2016)

It seems lately I always get shortness of breath with anything I eat and my good backups into my esophagus. I have a scope on Wednesday and I'm not sure what to do
I dont want a life of PPIs or medication

I do suffer from anxiety and depression and I'm not on meds for it. Im not sure if my anxiety/depression could cause these issues or not


----------



## Edd Welch (Jul 20, 2016)

Symptoms

Lightheaded
Shortness of breath
Food backing up and sometimes throwing up.
Difficulty swallowing
Weight loss
Loss of appetite

I have tried all diets to no avail but have never tried medications or anything like that. Not even Bragg's seems to help. I bought some Gaviscon today so Im going to try this method but im not sure about the LONG run if this will help or not or even treat my issue. I am also going to start anxiety/depression medication tonight


----------

